# belt replacement



## Steve Traudt (Oct 25, 2013)

Recently purchased Atlas TH48 lathe and learning to use it. The existing spindle v-belt (approx 42"long) appears to be ok but I wonder how  I would replace it when necessary.  Do I have to dismantle the headstock?   If so, what is the best procedure ? I would  appreciate help. Thanks


----------



## Privateer (Oct 25, 2013)

Steve, 

Whether or not you choose to dismantle the spindle depends on several things. First, is it a babbitt or timken bearing spindle. Babbitt spindles are much easier to remove. Timkens will require you to break down the spindle assembly in a particular order. I would recommend you find your parts list for your model HERE. Secondly, do you want to go with a solid V belt replacement or segmented. Personally, I cut the old belt off and put on a segmented without having to remove the spindle at all. Mind your maintenance though, and check your bearings regularly. The solid belts are truer to original, while the segmented are easier to deal with and help reduce vibration, though are more expensive.

Terry


----------



## pipehack (Oct 25, 2013)

Where does one find those segmented belts? I've seen them around but it doesn't appear that they come in different widths. I'm pretty sure I'm wrong because I noticed many of you folks have them.


----------



## Steve Traudt (Oct 25, 2013)

Privateer said:


> Steve,
> 
> Whether or not you choose to dismantle the spindle depends on several things. First, is it a babbitt or timken bearing spindle. Babbitt spindles are much easier to remove. Timkens will require you to break down the spindle assembly in a particular order. I would recommend you find your parts list for your model HERE. Secondly, do you want to go with a solid V belt replacement or segmented. Personally, I cut the old belt off and put on a segmented without having to remove the spindle at all. Mind your maintenance though, and check your bearings regularly. The solid belts are truer to original, while the segmented are easier to deal with and help reduce vibration, though are more expensive.
> 
> Terry



Thanks for the reply...I believe  I have bearings (th-48) and I agree segmented belts are the answer. Thanks again....


----------



## fastback (Oct 25, 2013)

Let's see, you can get 1/2 inch link belts from HF.  McMaster Carr has both 3/8 inch and 1/2 inch.  I installed a 3/8th inch on my Atlas 6-inch.  Granger sells them also.  I have seen them at the place I buy my bearings.

Paul


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 25, 2013)

pipehack said:


> Where does one find those segmented belts? I've seen them around but it doesn't appear that they come in different widths. I'm pretty sure I'm wrong because I noticed many of you folks have them.



One buys them by the foot, always to the next foot. So you will need 4 ft for the spindle belt and likely near the same for the countershaft to motor belt. If you add them together, you really only need 7' if memory serves on a vertical countershaft. For a horizontal countershaft I can not say.
Pierre


----------



## aforsman (Oct 25, 2013)

> Where does one find those segmented belts? I've seen them around but it doesn't appear that they come in different widths.



Go to Ebay and search for "Fenner Power Twist".  You can buy a 4' length of 3/8" or 1/2" wide belt for around $30.  As far as the length, I believe I used about 38" for the countershaft to spindle on my TH54.  The motor to countershaft length should be about the same or maybe a little shorter, so you should be able to run them both with 7' of belt if you can buy it by the foot.  I installed a 3/8" on my lathe, but I think 1/2" will work fine also.

Allen


----------



## Privateer (Oct 25, 2013)

> Thanks for the reply...I believe I have bearings (th-48) and I agree segmented belts are the answer. Thanks again....



WHICH type of bearings do you have, babbitt or timken? The babbitts will have two bolts on top of each bearing, while the timken is completely surrounded by the headstock casting. 

Terry


----------



## Steve Traudt (Oct 26, 2013)

Privateer said:


> WHICH type of bearings do you have, babbitt or timken? The babbitts will have two bolts on top of each bearing, while the timken is completely surrounded by the headstock casting.
> 
> Terry


I have timken....thanks for your help.


----------

